# How did you pick/find your fursona?



## SouthTexasSammy (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi I'm SouthTexasSammy, and to make a long story short...  Well... I kind of...  Don't have a Fursona yet.  To complicate things even more I have no idea on what it would be.  On top of that I have no clue as to how to pick/find one.  
So I decided to start a thread on ho you picked/found your Fursona, and maybe I will learn how to pick/find mine.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm me
I'm a human
Why would I wanna be anything else?
Be yoursellf like a real man dood


----------



## Inzoreno (Aug 28, 2016)

Well, initially when I first created mine, he was a red fox because of my interest with them at the time. But for one reason or another, I never really did much with him; I think I only ever got one piece of art of him done. He stayed that way until 2014 when I did a complete revamp to correspond with my newfound love of owls and thus, Reno was born. On a more specific side, I knew that in general, Barn and Snowy Owls appeared to be the most common of the few owl personas I came across, so I chose my favorite species of owl, the Great Horned Owl, as Reno's species. In addition, that choice also now serves as a memorial to a Great Horned Owl who I spent close to a year working with and who meant a great deal to me.


----------



## Anodracs (Aug 28, 2016)

Partly for physiological reasons. My fursona is a North American porcupine, and I admire the fact that porcupines don't actively seek out trouble, but are equipped to defend themselves if trouble seeks them instead, they just take life as it comes, but they're not victims. I've been around real porcupines before, and I just think they're cool. Also, it doesn't seem like there are a lot of porcupines in the furry fandom, and I wanted a fairly unique animal as my 'sona.


----------



## Saiko (Aug 29, 2016)

"Wolves are cool. Let's make mine a wolf with neat markings."
"Huh, these markings look like a raccoon's."
"Ohhhh, I like that; it kinda suits my personality. Raccoon it is!"

And it was good.

(Don't overthink it. Just go with what seems cool at the time and change it whenever. You can also commission one-off pieces of your fursona as different species.)


----------



## Synthex (Aug 29, 2016)

Mmm, mine sorta fell onto me. I've always really liked cats and bats. There was no other option that really entered my head when I would think about it.


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Aug 29, 2016)

I've always been called Sparrow in my coven... and it sorta stuck with me all up until adulthood... so that's where the name comes from! Sparrows are small birds, not that great to look at, but not so bad to listen to. Me in a nutshell! 

Sparrow became my Fursona... because I love wolves. They mean a LOT to my family, spiritually. The wolf is a symbol of family, courage, honor, majesty, and loyalty - everything I stand for. She is an arctic wolf because I love the cold. If I could live in a winter wonderland forever and never worry about freezing, I would do it in less than a heartbeat. Her eyes are a light/sky blue, because I love the combination of white and light blue. Very wintry, very calming, plus I actually have gunmetal blue eyes. She also ages as I age - I'm 24, so she is 24 as well. So a little bit of my physical self is in my 'sona.  I also have a wild side. I'd love to be able to run around in a forest and not care about stupid standards and human'esque life shit. So Sparrow also has a feral form (I made this with the help of some friends' templates and adjustments. Overall face was mine, I can't draw worth poop) which can be seen on my DeviantART:  [FERAL FORM]

Her personality is* everything* I want very badly to be: Motherly, kind, friendly, understanding, stern when necessary... and my anthro Fur can be pretty sexy... and I mean... look at her. She's very pretty. 

(Yes, this is the same art that is in my icon. Was permitted to use the art however I wanted so long as I credited Vile-Ignition on SoFurry/Deviantart [X]. )



Spoiler: LARGE IMAGE


----------



## SouthTexasSammy (Aug 29, 2016)

So it's kind of a "Go with the moment, and what feels right at the time." kind of thing then.  And I can always change it, or pick up a new one latter on down the road.  Cool.


----------



## Saiko (Aug 29, 2016)

SouthTexasSammy said:


> So it's kind of a "Go with the moment, and what feels right at the time." kind of thing then.  And I can always change it, or pick up a new one latter on down the road.  Cool.


Yup. It's your character, so do what you want with it when you want to.


----------



## Lunarmage (Aug 29, 2016)

If you have the free time to brainstorm do it, it'll get a base idea of what you want. Don't do what I did which is have a backlog of about 5 O.C.s that at one point or another were used as fursonas. ( I'm an indecisive person)


----------



## Starbeak (Aug 29, 2016)

I don't think I mentioned how I got mine. One night I was asleep and within I'd say 4 hours, a bird came into my dream as said "StarBeak". After that he opened his wings and everything got smaller under him as I was taken up by his talons as I saw the world beneath me shrink. I then saw stars, the planets, and the sun. As I got closer to the sun everything got white, I closed my eyes in my sleep, and woke up. Needless to say my fursona was based on this dream. (=


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Aug 29, 2016)

I haven't made one yet :/


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 30, 2016)

Dungeons & Dragons, with a side of transhumanism.


----------



## TastesLikeGreen (Aug 30, 2016)

I picked the name "TastesLikeGreen" out of thin air because I wasn't using it on any other websites, and at the time I expected to use FA for nothing except lurking furry porn. Once I started actually commenting and stuff, I drew up a crappy MSPaint avatar based on the idea, the one I still use here on the forums, apparently. TastesLikeGreen = Mouth with a green tongue. Genius, I know. So once I started posting stories, I decided to design a character who would match up to that, and needed to come up with a reason he had a green tongue. Since I couldn't decide on a single species at the time, I eventually came up with the idea to make him a shapeshifter for whom the green colour of his tongue was the only detail he _couldn't _change. Then I made his 'default form' an arctic fox, sort of as a joke about how like half the fandom was foxes at the time and he was trying to blend in, and I like the snow foxes better than red foxes.


----------



## Dullaheart (Aug 30, 2016)

Smoke a lot of weed, sit in a Tipi, keep smoking weed until you meet your spirit animal. That's your fursona.
Bam. 2 ez.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 30, 2016)

I like insects. I like the unusual. I like fuzzy creatures.

I pick robber fly.


EZ PZ


----------



## Julen (Aug 30, 2016)

You get a revolver. You write the name of 6 different animals (or five depending on the caliber of the revolver)you like. You load the revolver and spin the chamber as many times as you want. Then you press the barrel against your front and squeeze the trigger. Then you look at the casing of the bullet that detonated and TA-DAH! That's your fursona!

(jk)

That might be the reason why i don't have a fursona yet.....mmmmm.....

Now i'm working on one and I just picked my favourite animal and the one that i felt more identified with and that was it XD


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 30, 2016)

Julen said:


> You get a revolver. You write the name of 6 different animals you like. You load the revolver and spin the chamber as many times as you want. Then you press the barrel against your front and squeeze the trigger. Then you look at the casing of the bullet that detonated and TA-DAH! That's your fursona!
> 
> (jk)
> 
> ...



I'm guessing something crazy?


----------



## Julen (Aug 30, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I'm guessing something crazy?


Aha. Jk
Not really XD


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 31, 2016)

I always felt strongly connected to canines, even often feeling like i'm missing a tail that I should have but don't. I love dragons and wanted wings like one so I gave some to my sona, and that's how I found/made mine. Most details in his personality are my actual traits as well, excluding those about his brother. (I don't have one)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 31, 2016)

I didn't pick my fursona my fursona picked me...


----------



## Storok (Aug 31, 2016)

i found it somewhere in my brain


----------



## MEDS (Sep 1, 2016)

I don't really know how I got here.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Sep 1, 2016)

A happy accident while attempting art.


----------



## SouthTexasSammy (Sep 2, 2016)

Well I've been thinking, and I have three possibilities.
A Dutch Angle Dragon (I really like Telephone)
A Timber wolf
or
A Cavalier Spaniel.


----------



## MEDS (Sep 2, 2016)

SouthTexasSammy said:


> Well I've been thinking, and I have three possibilities.
> A Dutch Angle Dragon (I really like Telephone)


Don't do it...


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 2, 2016)

I picked mine because it really appealed to me.


----------



## swooz (Sep 2, 2016)

SouthTexasSammy said:


> A Dutch Angle Dragon


I love this guy.


----------



## swooz (Sep 2, 2016)

I picked mine from my dog. We're pretty similar.
And I really like dogs.


----------



## Svitanyi Phoenix (Sep 5, 2016)

My 'sona actually started off as an OC for a giant creative project in high school. Then a whole bunch of things happened, life blew up, and I was forced to pick myself up out of the ashes. All of that nonsense prompted me to take the phoenix as a personal symbol and, because I had all ready created Svitanyi some years prior, I decided that there was no reason I shouldn't use her.


----------



## furryfilth (Sep 6, 2016)

I kind went like "if I were an animal on the inside, which animal would I be?" and I've always been told that I'm cat-like in a few ways, plus I share the indifferent attitude of them. So I ran with it and created Catatonix. I also have a second sona named Tofu, who is a dutch angel dragon. I feel like Catatonix represents my more sensual side and Tofu is more of my fun-loving bubbly side.


----------



## swooz (Sep 7, 2016)

I still can't figure out what gender mine is! I keep experimenting with the two, but none of 'em seem to work!


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 7, 2016)

swooz said:


> I still can't figure out what gender mine is! I keep experimenting with the two, but none of 'em seem to work!


Just use Tumblr logic. Ther are more than two genders, after all.

just kidding. Don't even think about it.


----------



## swooz (Sep 7, 2016)

Anyone like my terrible hand-drawn dog?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 7, 2016)

swooz said:


> Anyone like my terrible hand-drawn dog?


better than anything I xan draw (I threw away my last one because it didn't do Harambe justice)


----------



## swooz (Sep 7, 2016)

Didn't you draw that fox? Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Sep 7, 2016)

Ever since I was small, I always had a particular affinity towards wolves. My grandfather, a proud a ni wa ya Cherokee, once told me that my spirit animal was the wolf, and that I should learn the lessons that it had to teach.
Plus, have you ever seen a wolf in person?
A wild wolf in the middle of a huge forest is an amazing sight to behold...
I was deep in Montana, when I saw my first wolf, and it walked right up to me.
It knew what I was, it knew what the rifle I had would do if I put my mind to it, but it wasn't afraid of me. It approached me cautiously, but it wasn't afraid.
That was the only animal that I looked to as an equal, with respect. It could've killed me just as easily as I could've killed it. Yet there it stood, us watching each other until it decided that I wasn't a threat, and left. The thing that stood out to me the most were it's eyes. A clear yellow that seemed to burn a hole right through my very being.
As such....
I chose mine because it represent's who I am, the code that I follow, and my close ties to it.
There were other factors that went into character design, but I already knew the species he had to be.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 7, 2016)

I couldn't find an animal that really clicked with me so I just made a species up with a buncha different things from animals I kinda liked. Plus, I like aliens. I can lowkey relate to em in some weird way, soooo decided to make my sona an alien.


----------



## lockaboss (Sep 7, 2016)

i based my one of my dog


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Sep 7, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Just use Tumblr logic. There are more than two genders, after all.


Why be male or female when you can identify as an attack helicopter?


----------



## swooz (Sep 8, 2016)

Anyone hear of a gray fox? No one makes fursonas of those.


----------



## swooz (Sep 8, 2016)

Shadowblackwolf said:


> Ever since I was small, I always had a particular affinity towards wolves. My grandfather, a proud a ni wa ya Cherokee, once told me that my spirit animal was the wolf, and that I should learn the lessons that it had to teach.
> Plus, have you ever seen a wolf in person?
> A wild wolf in the middle of a huge forest is an amazing sight to behold...
> I was deep in Montana, when I saw my first wolf, and it walked right up to me.
> ...


I've seen coyotes where I live. They make good "prospective neighbor repellent".


----------



## furryfilth (Sep 8, 2016)

swooz said:


> I still can't figure out what gender mine is! I keep experimenting with the two, but none of 'em seem to work!


My dutch angel dragon Tofu doesn't have a gender either, I use both interchangeably.


----------



## swooz (Sep 8, 2016)

Yeah, I've been coin' that with mine.


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Sep 8, 2016)

swooz said:


> Anyone hear of a gray fox? No one makes fursonas of those.


I have a grey fox OC. Does that count?


----------



## akimika (Sep 12, 2016)

Mine is a feathered serpent dragon/cat because year of the dragon, and I can be a bit hot tempered and magical. So it's fitting. It's whatever you want it to be. Or whatevers, if you like multiple.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Sep 12, 2016)

SouthTexasSammy said:


> Hi I'm SouthTexasSammy, and to make a long story short...  Well... I kind of...  Don't have a Fursona yet.  To complicate things even more I have no idea on what it would be.  On top of that I have no clue as to how to pick/find one.
> So I decided to start a thread on ho you picked/found your Fursona, and maybe I will learn how to pick/find mine.



Honestly? I stole a character that I liked and made a few edits to suit me better. This is also after choosing to be a white feline with brown headfur. So I'm probably a bad example.


----------



## Somnium (Sep 12, 2016)

I just find wolves beautiful, so why not


----------



## Dyrra (Sep 12, 2016)

Still working on mine XD


----------



## Rant (Sep 13, 2016)

Hmm, when I was a kid i wanted to be a dragon cause they have hordes of gold and kick ass. But scaley dragons were a pain for a 12yo to draw so I cheated and made mine 'furry' with feathers. Thats how I accidentally made a Bird Dragon  Later I redid the design and chose a real bird and velociraptor as the base.

Making a fursona is sometimes just a spur of the moment thing that can be redefined later. Start with an animal you like, or what sort of traits you wish you had (like flight and fire powers)


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 13, 2016)

The Greek tale of Prometheus and the Native American tale of Fox (in some areas) are quite similar.
They both stole fire (symbolizing intelligence and community) from the gods and fireflies, respectively.
They also both sacrificed themselves in some way to obtain and give freely of said fire.

This story resonates deeply with me and my life experiences, so here it is.


----------

